# what would you do?



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi there,

I have started bleeding this morning 7 days after transfer of 5 day blasts after our 5th attempt at ivf with icsi due to mf (number 2 resulting in dd) & 1 x FET  (resulting in a chemical)  I know it's a bfn

Our last 2 attempts have been with blasts, I have good FSH 8 ish & always a good response (tendency to hyper stim but no cyst issues) to drugs with lots of eggs, fertilisation rates & good embryo quality.  I was diagnosed about 5 years ago with mild endo, so before our bfn in '07 I convinced nhs to give me a lap & hysto & laser any endo away, it wasn't necessary as all endo had cleared, no polys, fibroids or anything else found

I am concerned that there may be immune issues or problems with progesterone, my clinic (nhs) are not interested in immune testing & said I don't need extra progesterone, they seem to think that because we had success with dd its 'just one of those things' I was dubious before this last attempt but now I am convinced something is wrong particularly as I had an implantation bleed this time 2 days after the transfer of our 5 day blasts  

I know that everyone says you can't read too much into symptoms but having done this now so many times I am utterly convinced my embies stay until around day 10 or 11dpec & then something happens & I bleed 2 or 3 days later, I just know it I can feel my hormones draining away. 

We are heartbroken.

Can anyone please tell me  what my progesterone levels should be? & what point during my cycle I should get tested?  Would there be any merit in getting tested now to see if this is an issue?

Also, I'm interested to know what others in our situation would do?

Have another go & just hope we get lucky?
Have another go but insist on added support such as gestone?
Go down the whole chicago test route (though I'm not sure we can afford this & to be honest I'm very daunted as know very little about it)

We can't stop just yet

finally, the difference with dd was acupuncture, do you think that this could have been our magic bullet?  who knows eh?  Just desperate for the answers no-one can give I suppose 



Thanks for taking the time to read this & I'd be so interested in your opinion

     to everyone


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi JoJOmama
So sorry to hear your news - my last treatment (third attempt) I bled very soon after ET. However, after our second attempt we decided to visit three different clinics for initial assessments to get their views of our situation - its cost us money but it was interesting to see what was on offer. We have a really good relationship with the clinic where we have had all our treatment but we took all the information back to them - so that they could give us their opinion of what we had been told. 
As a result, we just changed consultants within the same clinic as the team had 'in a roundabout way'suggested he was a little more open minded than our exsiting consultant - he also listened to  the views of the team - esp embryologist. They have now assured me they will perform more tests prior to more treatment and that they will tell me if I need tests that they cannot perform (they are a small unit). Its so so difficult knowing whos' best, up to date research etc - but if you have doubts you should get the views of others to see how they would treat you - the same or different ... ultimately the three places we went to all seemed to agree - the only odd one out was the ARGC who said they'd do immune treatment - that is something we are considering - but a load of money so we are thinking of waiting and doing the other simply tests first - before taking the plunge...sorry to waffle - hope this helpsx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

I feel I should update you, but firstly, want to thank you so much for your detailed & considered reply.  It means so much to get support from others who understand what you're going through & know how you feel. I was dispairing.

Your advice was really sound. 

Well, my bleeding stopped today, I thought it was odd did a test & there it was   a total absolutely completely utterly lovely shock.

I feel   tbh a bit of a charlatan after ranting about 'how I know my body' but there you go, I can certainly live with that if my bfp sticks around.

Of course I have my feet up &   no more blood & that we get to otd!! 

Good luck with your treatment.  For what its worth I would go with the advice of the majority in your case, but I know its easy for me to say & how difficult these decisions are. 

thanks again x



jojo x


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG - thats great !!!!! well done - see there is hope eh x


----------

